# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Huiduitslag en Gilles de la Tourette: een verband?

## Axelle

Ik ben 20 jaar en heb al heel mijn leven last van het Tourettesyndroom. Ik heb vooral last van motorische tics. Sinds een jaar heb ik ook last van huiduitslag en enorme jeuk in enkele huidplooien. De huidarts weet niet goed wat hij ermee aan moet. Hij dacht aan een contactallergie en heeft dit onlangs getest en dit was negatief. Maar natuurlijk testen ze slechts op enkele courante allergenen... Ik weet dat de tics bij tourette erger kunnen worden door bepaalde stoffen en voedingsbestanddelen, maar ik vraag me nu af of er een verband is tussen die huiduitslag en mijn tourette, want ik heb wel heel veel last van jeuk en de laatste tijd ook weer meer van mijn tics... Heeft iemand hier ervaring mee of kan iemand mij hierover informeren?
Alvast heel erg dankjewel...

----------


## sakia

nee

----------

